# MDOP 2014 delivers improved BitLocker management with MBAM 2.5



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Today’s an exciting day for the Microsoft BitLocker Administration and Monitoring (MBAM) team, as we just announced general availability of the Microsoft Desktop Optimization Pack (MDOP) 2014 for Software Assurance, which includes a substantial set of improvements for MBAM. As mentioned in our announcement on the Windows for your Business blog the big star of the MDOP 2014 release is *MBAM 2.5* which is designed to help further reduce the costs associated with provisioning, managing, and supporting BitLocker encrypted devices (Windows 7, Windows 8, and Windows To Go) within your environment.


MDOP 2014 delivers improved BitLocker management with MBAM 2.5


----------

